# Which is best,working or show cockapoo?



## wv67 (May 11, 2012)

Can anyone give myself and my family any direction as to which cockapoo they see as the best option,a working or a show cockapoo?
From what I have read the working cockapoo should be a little more livelier than a show cockapoo,is this from anyones experience correct?
Also would this be reflected in the price of the cockapoo from working to show or is the price guided by whatever *** you may choose?

Thanks
Wayne


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I believe there is no best one! Which ever you choose I am sure you will not regret. All have good qualities and price is pretty much the same which ever *** or type. 
Working can probably be a little more switched on and lively but the clue is in the name  I think most of us know quieter workers and lively show crosses, a lot of it can be environmental influences.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Previously debated on this thread, hope it helps
http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=7625&highlight=Show+working


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

I got my first cockapoo nearly 8 years ago( working english) and her sister 2 years later followed by 3 american coockapoos.I have come to realise that there really is no difference between the working or show.one of my working cockapoos was extremely hyper when she was younger,the other far more chilled.My friends show cockapoo is very hyper and another friend with a show cockapoo is very laid back.The on ly thing i have noticed is my americans seem to be a little calmer and more laid back.The one thing they all have in common is theyre all adorable! Good luck in your search,you wont be disappointed xxx


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

When out walking Hattie regularly meets another poo who is two months her junior. He is almost twice her size has a huge head and chest and pulls like a train! He is a minature poodle cross a working cocker apparently(!) Hatties show cocker mother is quite petite as is Mintons mum. Always see the parents this is the best guide to how your pup will turn out.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

I have an F1 Cockapoo from English working lines called Saffi - I don't know if she's 'wired' as I've never had a dog before so can't compare. But she's loving, a bit of a comedian, intelligent and easily trained, energetic on a walk but chilled at home. Of course I'm biased but I'd say she's the perfect dog! You can read more about her on my blog - good luck!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Turi said:


> I have an F1 Cockapoo from English working lines called Saffi - I don't know if she's 'wired' as I've never had a dog before so can't compare. But she's loving, a bit of a comedian, intelligent and easily trained, energetic on a walk but chilled at home. Of course I'm biased but I'd say she's the perfect dog! You can read more about her on my blog - good luck!


Which sounds exactly like Millie who is a Show Cocker cross.


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

As Karen mentioned above, I think it's down to your home environment, if my 3 yr old is lively running about etc then so will bailey, he's very lively in the morning and when out walking, he tends to start to chill out for the evening around 7pm ( he's a show x) 

They are the most loving dog you will meet x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Which sounds exactly like Millie who is a Show Cocker cross.


Another similarily between Saffi and Millie? Their love of water. Saffi comes home drenched from most walks and to be honest I blame Millie for having demonstrated how fun it was on one of Saffi's very first walks 

To go back to the original question, I'd say that the temperament of the parents is the most important thing!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

I wouldn't say the working cockapoos are more 'wired', I would say they are more focussed.

Bess is more energetic on walks ... but a calmer temperament at home.x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

I would say as others have whatever mix i would go by the temperment of the parents.
Buddy can be full on sometimes but then chilled out the next,he must be one of the largest cockapoo's on here (which he gets from his mum).

I also see other working cross cockapoo's and a show cross,all smaller then Bud but still full of fun when they want to be.

I'd look at the mum...is she big is she small,is she chilled,playful etc the pups will def have some of her traits.


----------

